# 1/8 Shank bit question



## JoeRalat (Jul 15, 2015)

Hello, I hope this question has not been asked, I search the forum but could not find anything.

I was looking for 1/8 Shank RoundOver/Corner Round bit thats 1/16.

I have been looking but I can find anything for an 1/8 shank. If anyone could help, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome Joe.Try looking at Dremel tool accesories. They have some router bits for their Rotary Tool with the router base combination.


----------



## JoeRalat (Jul 15, 2015)

Cherryvill Thank you for the welcome. I did check out the Dremel, and only seen the 1/8 roundover, been looking for a 1/16 roundover for 1/8 shank.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Joe, that may be a tough one. MLCS offers some 1/8" shank bits here: 1/8" Shank Router Bits

Proxxon has some too: PROXXON - Router bits

Eagle America has two bits with a 1/16" radius here: Specialty Bits - Miniature 1/8" Shank Carbide Router Bits

You can use part of the profile to make the cut you want with bit style K or L.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Joe to be honest I would just sand the 1/16 roundover if it was me. Unless you have a lot to do it would be just as fast and at that size no one would notice the slight irregularities.


----------



## JoeRalat (Jul 15, 2015)

I might have to do that, or upgrade to a full size router. I need to do a few round overs and would like to use my dremel for it.


----------



## PawPawRay (Apr 5, 2009)

Sloan's Woodshop has 1/8 bits
Router Bits


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I know for a fact that I would use sandpaper as Charles has suggested for such a tiny radius. There are a number of dremel and copy router bits but not what you want. Here is but one Ebay lot of listings. dremel type router bits | eBay

The first photo shows my Dremel router with a 1/8" straight bit and the second shot also with a template guide. I bought the router for a jig for my wood lathe for which it's fine, but it's far from being a precision tool.


----------



## PRDarnell (Mar 21, 2012)

Joe, another idea might be to use a concave scraper of some sort. 

Lee Valley has two different tools that might work.

1) http://www.leevalley.com/US/Wood/page.aspx?p=45501&cat=1,42524

2) http://www.leevalley.com/US/Wood/page.aspx?p=67392&cat=1,310,41069&ap=1

Let us know how you finally solve your problem?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Sandpaper for me. A slight error or slip with a bit will cause more of an irregularity than you'd ever get with sandpaper. The scraper PRDarnell suggested would also be a viable choice if you're willing to hold up the job while it ships.


----------

